# Smoked Tomato & Smoked Elephant Garlic, With Grilled Chicken Thighs & more Vinho Verde!



## leah elisheva (Jun 29, 2015)

Happy new week to all!

Thanks to Mastebuilds, I am now loving smoked tomato & garlic!

I smoked some today - in a perforated grill pan mopped with grapeseed oil first - for 25 minutes on low heat & with hickory chips, on my little gas smoker. Terrific! A fire roasted essence and just lovely!

Grilling chicken thighs over charcoal albeit on low heat today instead of my normal high, resulted in baby soft organic chicken thighs, which I rested & then sliced over brown rice fusilli pasta and added lemon zest, squeezed lemon, fresh basil, red pepper flakes, avocado oil & smoked Chadonnay sea salt (my favorite salt) and this was all tremendous!

Still in a vicious & delicious Portuguese wine rut of sorts, I paired this with a crisp and refreshing & dry Vinho Verde and that hit the spot!

Happy smoking, sipping, & devouring, to all! Cheers!!! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 29, 2015





Such soft chicken thighs, that I never even picked up my knife once & did cut it all with a spoon!

And the smoked tomato and garlic was sensational when being scooped up against the red pepper flakes! The heat really came out! Fantastic!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 29, 2015)

Such a delicious looking dish.  I see there are no leftovers.  Plus I learned about Vinho Verde!  Now it is on my shopping list.

Salute'!

Ray


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 30, 2015)

Careful, you're going to have a bunch of food crazed BBQ addicts knocking at your door holding empty wine glasses one day. Though I imagine you'd simply take it in stride, fill the glasses and fire up your little gas smoker. 
Food and photos look fantastic!  New camera? Lens? The pics look really sharp and punchy.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi Ray, and Andrew! And Happy wrap up of June to you both!

Let's see, Vinho Verde, while a carbonated (slightly) wine I thought I'd never like, is refreshing amid this summer and downright hypnotic! There are rose versions too, to pair with salmon tartare, and so it's great fun!

Yes, if food hungry arrived at the door, I would feed them!

And I am mostly on my phone now for all things - but for this one note - but all things photo, and the camera on that is worlds better than the humble apparatus that I was capturing food with prior, and uploading to a machine.

Many thanks on the kind words!

Today was planked mackerel and mixed salad items (followed by amaranth and more salad later and a bottle of Pinot Grigio from Trader Joe's) so I will upload those from my phone.

Cheers to all!!!! And make today delicious and life is worth it!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 30, 2015)

image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 30, 2015


----------



## humdinger (Jun 30, 2015)

Mmm that mackeral looks good. Was just down in Nags Head NC (currently Shark city!) last week watching fisherman on the pier pull spanish mackeral from the water right and left. Delicious fish to smoke! Great job Leah. Your posts are always a joy.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you so much Humdinger! I love Spanish mackerel too and have a couple old posts on here somewhere with a bunch of them.

Meanwhile, I am indeed VERY grateful that you survived shark city! The news has looked awful lately from there!
Many thanks, & happy Tuesday to you! Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bear55 (Sep 16, 2016)

Taste begins with the eyes, beautiful presentation Leah.


----------

